# Oproepingsbrief



## Mayday2008

Dearest friends,
I need deeply your help in the translation of this legal document into English or Spanish as soon as possible, I need at least to know what for it is and all I have to do according to the document, please this is very important for me.
Here comes:

*Eilandgebied Curaçao*
* *
Postkantoorgebouw – Waaigat
Loketuren                                        08h00 – 16h00
 
                                                        Vrijdagmiddag gesloten
 
Oproepingsbrief ter uitreiking van de beslissing op uw aanvraag voor een vergunning tot (tijdelijk) verblijf van:
 
                                                        Aan:
 
CRV Nummer                                          *6001062912*
Naam                                                        *MARTI DUBE*
Voornamen                                              *Yusely*
Adres                                                        *Kaya Ma Pieternela 31*
* *
Geboren op                           *17/07/1985 in Cuba*
Nationaliteit                            *CUBAANSE*
* *
U (uw wettelijk vertegenwoordiger of uw gemachtigde) wordt verzocht zich binnen 2 maanden na dagtekening van deze brief te vervoegen bij de Vreemdelingendienst te Waaigat (loket 7).
 
Indien u aan de hierna aangekruiste voorwaarden (voorschriften) van de vergunning tot (tijdelijk) verblijf voldoet zal de vergunning worden uitgereikt. Uw vergunning krijgt dan eerst rechtskracht.
 
Depositokaart
 
 Depositokaart
         Geldig visum
         Retourpassagebiljet
         Ziektekostenverzekering afgesloten voor de duur van een jaar
 
Tevens dient u onderstaande documenten mee te nemen
 
         Oproepingsbrief
         Geldig paspoort
         Twee pasfoto´s
 
Aan deze oproepingsbrief kunnen geen rechten worden ontleend. U dient namelijk eerst aan te tonen dat u aan de gestelde voorwaarden, die aan de vergunning (tijdelijk) verblijf  verbonden zijn, te voldoen.
Indien u niet aan de voorwaarden voldoet of zich niet binnen 2 maanden na dagtekening vervoegt bij de Vreemdelingendienst zal de aanvraag voor een vergunning tot (tijdelijk) verblijf  worden afgewezen wegens het niet voldoen aan de voorwaarden of wegens geen belang  bij de aanvraag.
 
Willemstad, *07/05/2008*
* *
Namens de Minister van Justitie,
Chef Vreemdelingendienst
Waaigat nummer 1
Curacao
 
 
 
 
  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## moldo

Mayday2008 said:


> Dearest friends,
> I need deeply your help in the translation of this legal document into English or Spanish as soon as possible, I need at least to know what for it is and all I have to do according to the document, please this is very important for me.
> Here comes:
> 
> *Eilandgebied Curaçao*
> 
> Postkantoorgebouw – Waaigat
> Post office
> Loketuren 08h00 – 16h00
> Opening hours
> 
> Vrijdagmiddag gesloten
> Friday afternoon closed
> 
> Oproepingsbrief ter uitreiking van de beslissing op uw aanvraag voor een vergunning tot (tijdelijk) verblijf van:
> Call for giving the decision on your request for a permit to (temporary) stay from:
> 
> 
> Aan:
> To
> 
> CRV Nummer *6001062912*
> Naam *MARTI DUBE*
> Voornamen *Yusely*
> Adres *Kaya Ma Pieternela 31*
> 
> Geboren op *17/07/1985 in Cuba*
> Nationaliteit *CUBAANSE*
> 
> U (uw wettelijk vertegenwoordiger of uw gemachtigde) wordt verzocht zich binnen 2 maanden na dagtekening van deze brief te vervoegen bij de Vreemdelingendienst te Waaigat (loket 7).
> 
> You (or your legal representative) are requested to go to the Immigration Service at Waaigat (desk 7) within two months after the date of this letter.
> Indien u aan de hierna aangekruiste voorwaarden (voorschriften) van de vergunning tot (tijdelijk) verblijf voldoet zal de vergunning worden uitgereikt. Uw vergunning krijgt dan eerst rechtskracht.
> If you meet the marked conditions (regulations) of the permit for a (temporary) stay, the permit will be given to you. Your permit will be legal as of that date.
> 
> Depositokaart
> Deposit card
> 
> Depositokaart
> Geldig visum
> Legal visum
> Retourpassagebiljet
> Travel ticket for return
> Ziektekostenverzekering afgesloten voor de duur van een jaar
> 
> Medical health insurance for one year
> Tevens dient u onderstaande documenten mee te nemen
> 
> You need to bring with you the following documents as well
> Oproepingsbrief
> Calling letter (=this letter)
> Geldig paspoort
> Pasaporte
> Twee pasfoto´s
> Two passport-size pictures
> 
> Aan deze oproepingsbrief kunnen geen rechten worden ontleend. U dient namelijk eerst aan te tonen dat u aan de gestelde voorwaarden, die aan de vergunning (tijdelijk) verblijf verbonden zijn, te voldoen.
> This calling letter does not give you any rights. You have to show first that you meet the conditions, which are related to your (temporary) permit.
> Indien u niet aan de voorwaarden voldoet of zich niet binnen 2 maanden na dagtekening vervoegt bij de Vreemdelingendienst zal de aanvraag voor een vergunning tot (tijdelijk) verblijf worden afgewezen wegens het niet voldoen aan de voorwaarden of wegens geen belang bij de aanvraag.
> If you do not meet the conditions or you do not show up within 2 months after the date of this letter at the Immigration Service, the request will be denied because of not meeting the conditions or no interest in the request.
> 
> Willemstad, *07/05/2008*
> 
> Namens de Minister van Justitie,
> Chef Vreemdelingendienst
> Waaigat nummer 1
> Curacao
> On behalve of the Minister of Justice,
> Head Immigration Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


 
I wish you succes with your permit.

Regards, Moldo


----------



## Mayday2008

Thanks a million dearest Moldo, just another question please, so it means that my representative has to take the marked conditions to the Immigration Service at Waaigat (desk 7), I mean the visa, passport, fotos, medical insurance, etc...?


----------



## Joannes

Hola Yusely,

*De aangekruiste voorwaarden* significa 'las condiciones marcadas con una cruz'. Tú o tu representante tiene que ir a este Waaigat 1 (despacho 7) con los documentos indicados, y si son en orden, te van a dar tu permiso.


----------



## Mayday2008

Muchísimas gracias Joannes, ese Waaigat 1 (despacho 7) es de suponer que es allá por lo que debe ir mi representante.


----------



## Joannes

Sí.  No sé si Waaigat es una calle, pero seguro que es un lugar en Curaçao. Suerte buscandolo.  Y con tu solicitud también, por supuesto.


----------



## Frank06

*Hi,

I'm so sorry, but no matter how much I sympathise with the motivation of your request, I  am afraid that this request is beyond the scope of WR.
I have to close down this thread.

My apologies.

Groetjes,

Frank
Moderator DF*


----------

